# Metro Arms American Classic .45



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Liked my first one so much, I went and bought another American Classic II in .45 cal. Once again, I wasn't surprised. This gun is just total reliability, total accuracy and just plain fun to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear it works so well!


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Shipwreck,

Picked up my daughter at Vanderbilt University on the 3rd, fought rising floodwaters from Memphis to Little Rock on the way home, making a 120 mile five hour detour as well, but it was all worth it. Took this gal to the range two days ago and let her shoot all she wanted. She really liked the Metro Arms .45 and at 7 yards (21 feet), put eight rounds into a group that at it's widest was 1.75 inches. Not too bad for a neophyte. Of course, she is a perfectionist and listens to instructions well. Guess I'll have to buy her one. Sighhhhhh, makes a Dad proud.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Buy her one?
You don't understand.
That one you just got is her's.

AFS


----------

